# There Should Be More Animals!



## TheYoshiGamer (Jul 7, 2010)

I think that there should be a whole bunch of lizards in Animal Crossing for Nintendo 3DS (lizards are my favorite animal). There should be at LEAST 100 more villagers, and 10 more species. Personally, I do not think it is fair that some species have a larger population than others (like cats over alligators). What do you guys think?  :smileeyebrow:


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes, many more animal types, more personalities, more conversation options.

And also, more non-villager characters


----------



## Lobo (Jul 7, 2010)

i hope they make more dog characters or maybe even something like a opposum


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Jul 7, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Yes, many more animal types, more personalities, more conversation options.
> 
> And also, more non-villager characters


I agree!


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Jul 7, 2010)

Lobo99 said:
			
		

> i hope they make more dog characters or maybe even something like a opposum


Yeah, they should include more uncommon animals like opposums. And by the way, my favorite dog in the games is Biskit!


----------



## Digital (Jul 7, 2010)

I _really_ want enhanced animal intelligence. I hate it when the villagers repeat something every other time you talk to them, it doesn't feel as realistic. More animal species would be nice too, but I don't really have a problem with certain animals having more of a population though. I'd prefer a nice dog as a neighbor opposed to a grumpy alligator.


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Jul 7, 2010)

DIGITAL_IMAGE said:
			
		

> I _really_ want enhanced animal intelligence. I hate it when the villagers repeat something every other time you talk to them, it doesn't feel as realistic. More animal species would be nice too, but I don't really have a problem with certain animals having more of a population though. I'd prefer a nice dog as a neighbor opposed to a grumpy alligator.


Yeah, I always wished that the animals were programmes with more intelligence.  >_<


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Jul 7, 2010)

TheYoshiGamer said:
			
		

> DIGITAL_IMAGE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*programmed


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 7, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>For/To Yoshi Gamer, *click*</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">to the bottom left of your post is an "edit" button, it's common forum courtesy not to double post, and instead to edit in whatever your second post would contain 

multiple posts without a reply is usually considered spam and/or bad netiquette, just so you know</div>

I think that there should be a lot of new animals, if not just a fully new roster of animals to replace all the ones we know/love... but that would upset plenty of fans, so adding new animals would be the way to go.

however, this is nintendo, and they've already made two animal crossing games that haven't added a noticeable amount of new villagers/artificial intelligence, so why would they change now?

hopefully they'll add new animals, and a LOT more text/context/speaking lines for the villagers, but I doubt that it will be a lot, if any is added.  we'll probably get a dozen or so animals of a new species, and no one will notice because they still haven't encountered all of the animals from the original game, IMO.  unless, of course, they play it a lot, in which case the thought of revisiting all of the animals again in 3d will be a huge selling point, I'm sure, and there'll hopefully be some more new things (hopefully some new types of items of some sort) to keep everyone happy, nitpicky or not.

yes, there needs to be more.  *crosses fingers*


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Jul 7, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>For/To Yoshi Gamer, *click*</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">to the bottom left of your post is an "edit" button, it's common forum courtesy not to double post, and instead to edit in whatever your second post would contain
> 
> multiple posts without a reply is usually considered spam and/or bad netiquette, just so you know</div>
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post!


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 7, 2010)

An unlockable villager that's a Yoshi.


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Jul 7, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jul 7 2010, 06:29:47 PM]An unlockable villager that's a Yoshi.


That would be AWESOME since Yoshi is AWESOME, but even I think that wouldn't fit into the game.


----------



## MasterM64 (Jul 7, 2010)

TheYoshiGamer said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, Mario characters shouldn't be in AC as a Villager. For example: who would want a Goomba or Pikachu as a villager? NO ONE.


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 7, 2010)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> TheYoshiGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, nintendo references were good as they were, such as the Triforce in catrionas tent etc.


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Jul 7, 2010)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> TheYoshiGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. But I think there should just be minor references to other Nintendo franchises in the new game. For example: a Pikachu furniture item, or a Star Fox wallpaper.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 7, 2010)

I would love having pikachu at my neighbor, if not just to whack him with my net


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Jul 7, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> I would love having pikachu at my neighbor, if not just to whack him with my net


Haha, nice.  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Blue_Jay (Jul 7, 2010)

There won't be. How much do you wanna bet that all the animals in AC3DS will be the same ones in ACCF.


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Jul 7, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> There won't be. How much do you wanna bet that all the animals in AC3DS will be the same ones in ACCF.


True, very true. But dreams can't be shattered, my man.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 7, 2010)

How about an underwater part to the village with fish and shark neighbors?


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Jul 7, 2010)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> How about an underwater part to the village with fish and shark neighbors?


Now THAT's an AWESOME idea!


----------



## 100 (Jul 8, 2010)

Yes. There needs to be much diversity amongst species. 

Too many fu-ck-in cats


----------



## Lobo (Jul 8, 2010)

TheYoshiGamer said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but then again, we catch fish in Ac so it's probably not going to happen.


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Jul 8, 2010)

100 said:
			
		

> Yes. There needs to be much diversity amongst species.
> 
> Too many fu-ck-in cats


That's the spirit!


----------



## Yokie (Jul 8, 2010)

They forgot bats in the game. <.<


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeohkei said:
			
		

> They forgot bats in the game. <.<


I totally forgot about bats, too! Good idea!


----------



## Lobo (Jul 8, 2010)

maybe they can make nocturnal animals that only come out of their house at night.


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Jul 8, 2010)

Lobo99 said:
			
		

> maybe they can make nocturnal animals that only come out of their house at night.


Oh, so kind of like Blathers and Celeste, I see.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 8, 2010)

I always thought it'd be cool if, whenever a character isn't being used, you'd see him walking around town, or in your house, instead of sleeping all the time.

But like Ciaran said, more villagers! Personalities! etc!


----------



## Kelly18 (Jul 20, 2010)

I agree I think there should be more animals and i agree that the animals need more intelligence too.  :gyroiddance: They repeat themselves alot.


----------



## Rene (Jul 20, 2010)

Kelly18 said:
			
		

> I agree I think there should be more animals and i agree that the animals need more intelligence too.  :gyroiddance: They repeat themselves alot.


this^

if they'd just get more lines to say it would be a big improvement :yes:
the species are detail to me, it's what they say & repeat thousand of times that bugs me :r


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Jul 23, 2010)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> How about an underwater part to the village with fish and shark neighbors?


I have always dreamed of this!  It'd be funny if they were all mad at you though because you're catching and selling their relatives lol.

Nintendo did say they were going to try some new stuff with this game, so let's hope they add TONS of new villagers.  I also hope they add a cave area under the cliffs where other villagers dwell.

Also, add more personality and individuality to the villagers; for example, you don't want Dizzy to be saying the exact same stuff as Bob, do you?  They've been doing that kind of thing since Population: Growing.  I say it's time for some change!


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 24, 2010)

Needs Mole villagers that have underground homes.


----------



## Westie (Jul 24, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jul 24 2010, 01:15:34 AM]Needs Mole villagers that have underground homes.


Not more, some. They're aren't any mole villagers at the moment- Resetti, Don, and Sonny aren't villagers.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2010)

More villagers and better variety of homes, such as caves for bears, dams for beavers etc. LOL
They also need more variety of talking instead of just saying the same thing over and over.....


----------



## Wish (Jul 25, 2010)

I hope you can have pets in your house.
And a health bar so you have to eat or you die.


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 25, 2010)

The new game needs more ostriches, preferably 100.


----------



## Callie (Jul 25, 2010)

I love the idea of nocturnal animals that open at night. I think there should be a shady black market that is open only at night (like red but with more inventory). I disagree with the health bar thing though, I find it unnecessary. But yes, more villagers (flamingo anyone?) and more dialog!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 25, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> I hope you can have pets in your house.
> And a health bar so you have to eat or you die.


The whole point of Animal Crossing is to be laid back no stress that you might die.

You wanna eat to survive? Play Dead Rising endless mode.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Aug 2, 2012)

there should be a dragon species. you know, they look like dragons but animal crossing version.    there should be a new monkey villager called boots and the looks like boots from the dora the  explorer show. he would be a lazy villager and his cactphrase would be "we did it"


----------



## broadwaythecat (Aug 2, 2012)

> [/Originally Posted by Psychonaut
> 
> I would love having pikachu at my neighbor, if not just to whack him with my netQUOTE] but if you whack pikachu with a net, pikachu will zap you with lighning. but if he is going to be a villager, he would be a cranky willager


----------



## AndyB (Aug 3, 2012)

2 year bump and double post, nice. Don't do it again.


----------

